# U.S.A. In 2026 World Cup, can we win?



## younothat (Jun 13, 2018)

NEW YORK (June 13, 2018) – The United Bid of Canada, Mexico, and the United States was selected to host the 2026 FIFA World Cup™ earlier today by the 68th FIFA Congress in Moscow. For the first time in history, FIFA’s Member Associations were given the opportunity to vote on the host for the FIFA World Cup™*. *They did so by a vote of 134 to 65.
https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2018/06/13/11/15/20180613-news-united-bid-selected-to-host-the-2026-fifa-world-cup

The opening game is supposed to be in Los Angeles and there should be games at the new stadium in Inglewood, Rose Bowl, Coliseum.   There is also a good chance the banc of california stadium / LAFC will be the media center.
#UNITED2026

Wednesday in Moscow, FIFA awarded the United States (in a joint bid with Canada and Mexico) the right to host the 2026 World Cup. The U.S. will host 60 games. The other two countries 10 each.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/sure-great-u-s-hosting-2026-world-cup-now-primary-focus-needs-winning-134611208.html

"We don’t get overexcited about hosting big events. We save that for winning big events.

The message for U.S. soccer is simple, even as the game moves far past niche status and irreversibly into the mainstream as a major entity. The way to fully unleash its potential, and, in turn, the national team’s potential, isn’t to nag for media attention but demand it.

That means more than just hosting the World Cup. It means winning the World Cup.

That won’t happen by 2026. The state of the U.S. men’s national team is so sorry that it failed to even qualify for the 32-team World Cup that kicks off this week in Russia. Winning it all isn’t necessary, though. Winning regularly, advancing and capturing the country’s imagination on a major international stage are vital. Then everyone will talk about you the way they do about the NFL and NBA.

That’s the goal. That should be the only goal"

I might be in the minority to think that the USA has a chance of winning the 2026 Cup  but why not, we have 8 years to get it right!








*2026 FIFA World Cup Facts and Figures:*

Number of Teams: 48
Number of Matches: 80
Number of Players: +1,100
Candidate Host Cites: 23
Proposed Training Sites: 150

Projected Revenue: $14 billion
Projected Profit: $11 billion
Projected Economic Impact: $5 billion
Projected Ticket Sales: 5.8 million
Hopefully the 8 years of build up and that projected profits will take us soccer to another level?


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Do all 3 countries get the automatic bid?  Or will there be a playoff for the spot?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Jun 13, 2018)

Undecided as of now.

https://www.sbnation.com/soccer/2018/6/13/17458034/2026-world-cup-auto-bid-qualification-usa-canada-mexico


----------



## Surfref (Jun 13, 2018)

Which of the 23 cities should get one of the 16 host city spots?
*Canada: *Edmonton; Montreal; Toronto
*Mexico:* Guadalajara; Mexico City; Monterrey
*United States: *Atlanta; Baltimore; Boston; Cincinnati; Dallas; Denver; Houston; Kansas City; Los Angeles; Miami; Nashville; New York/New Jersey; Orlando; Philadelphia; San Francisco Bay Area; Seattle; Washington DC

I would think that Canada and Mexico get all three of their cities which leaves 10 from the USA.  For the USA I would give them to Atlanta; Boston; Cincinnati; Denver; Houston; Los Angeles; New York/New Jersey; Orlando; San Francisco Bay Area; Seattle; Washington DC.

Thoughts: I hope the normal FIFA corruption does come into play with the selection of the 16 host cities.  Philly, DC and Baltimore are all close enough that only DC needs to be included.  Montreal needs to have it somewhere other than the old Olympic stadium. I was surprised that Chicago was not listed.  Maybe they didn't want to have to worry about issuing the players bullet proof vests for when they are out in the Chicago community(Sarcastic humor).


----------



## younothat (Jun 13, 2018)

Threeyardsback said:


> Undecided as of now.
> 
> https://www.sbnation.com/soccer/2018/6/13/17458034/2026-world-cup-auto-bid-qualification-usa-canada-mexico


All three countries  have a good chance to receive automatic entry

Gulati says, "there has never been a WC" where hosts didn't receive auto bid. In other words, US/MEX/Can all expect automatic bids.

https://twitter.com/SamBorden?ref_src=twsrc^tfw&ref_url=https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2017/4/11/15248270/usa-mexico-canada-world-cup-bid-concacaf-donald-trump

"For all my Canadian followers asking about automatic qualification: Sunil Gulati, still on FIFA Council, just told me that while it's FIFA's final call, he would "fully expect" that all three host countries would automatically qualify for 2026 World Cup.

In 2002, both South Korea and Japan were granted automatic entry. It’s safe to assume from the USSF President’s comments that these three countries will get the same benefit if the bid is chosen.

USA will get a auto bid.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jun 13, 2018)

From now until 2022, worry about qualifying for Hades, I mean Qatar. Set a goal of getting out of the group stage. Focus all of your efforts on that attainable goal, and maybe you'll even get 1 extra game. From 2022 to 2026, build on the success from 2022 and focus all efforts on developing and selecting the right mix of players to get to quarterfinals back on our soil. Use that confidence and home field advantage to improbably earn a spot in the semis...once in the semis, you never know what is going to happen.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

younothat said:


> All three countries  have a good chance to receive automatic entry
> 
> Gulati says, "there has never been a WC" where hosts didn't receive auto bid. In other words, US/MEX/Can all expect automatic bids.
> 
> ...


Will they "compromise" by taking a couple away from CONCACAF's expected allotment?


----------



## younothat (Jun 15, 2018)

Well well guess what?

Donald Trump takes credit for successful 2026 World Cup bid
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/donald-trump-takes-credit-successful-2026-world-cup-bid-132106280.html

Donald Trump loves to make things about himself. He loves credit. He loves praise. He loves to turn occasions like Memorial Day, supposedly a day of remembrance, into opportunities to tell the country how wonderful he is.

So on Friday morning, 48 hours after U.S. Soccer president Carlos Cordeiro and other soccer officials brought the men’s World Cup back to North America for the first time since 1994, Donald Trump sent out a ridiculous tweet taking credit for the years-long effort:

Donald J. Trump
✔@realDonaldTrump
Thank you for all of the compliments on getting the World Cup to come to the U.S.A., Mexico and Canada. I worked hard on this, along with a Great Team of talented people. We never fail, and it will be a great World Cup! A special thanks to Bob Kraft for excellent advice.

4:06 AM - Jun 15, 2018

Diego Maradona launched a vicious attack on the US-Mexico-Canada 2026 World Cup that's full of national stereotypes
http://www.businessinsider.com/world-cup-2026-diego-maradona-attacks-hosts-for-lacking-passion-2018-6

"In a rant laden with stereotypes, Maradona made the following statement to Telesur via ESPN.

"I don't like it," he said. "Mexico doesn't deserve it. [If] the Mexicans come up against Brazil or Germany… 'boom,' they're out."

He added: "There's no passion. The Canadians may be good skiers, and the Americans wanted to have four periods of 25 [minutes] for the advertising."

What's next?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

What a dope,






*Donovan Blasted By US Players For Cheering 'Our Other Team'...*


----------



## Surfref (Jun 18, 2018)

If the US Men's National Team players were good enough to qualify for the World Cup, Donovan and the rest of us would not have to find "another team" to cheer for.  I am sure Donovan is getting paid very well by Wells Fargo.


----------



## MWN (Jun 18, 2018)

younothat said:


> NEW YORK (June 13, 2018) – https://www.yahoo.com/sports/sure-great-u-s-hosting-2026-world-cup-now-primary-focus-needs-winning-134611208.html
> 
> "We don’t get overexcited about hosting big events. We save that for winning big events.
> 
> ...


This has to be one of the stupidest articles I have read on this subject.  The writer (Dan Wetzel) has no concept of how soccer works and probably should avoid writing on the subject.  My favorite line from the article (spilled my beer while reading) was this gem:

_Participation at the youth levels is significant. Major League Soccer has blossomed into a legitimate operation and continues to expand. The best pro leagues in the world are on television, not to mention YouTube. There’s a great video game. America continues to diversify. It’s why many middle-school hallways are littered with as many Lionel Messi kits as LeBron jerseys.

***

The United States doesn’t need better athletes — a LeBron for instance — to play soccer. That’s a canard. In purely athletic metrics, our players are just like everyone else’s players._​
MLS a legitimate operation?  Our players are just as good as everybody else?  Really?  A league that pulls down $60M a year in TV revenues and who's players can't find jobs as water boys on Premiere league teams is legitimate?

Aside from the fact the editorial by Mr. Wetzel is just silly, the reality is that US Soccer pulls its national team from Professional leagues around the world.  This last go round we pulled primarily from the MLS and Trinidad Tobago beat us.  Lesson learned.  Ignore the MLS for the next 20 years and bring in real players that play oversees or in Latin America.   

Then we win and grow soccer, which in turn will help the MLS.


----------



## outside! (Jun 26, 2018)

MWN said:


> _It’s why many middle-school hallways are littered with as many Lionel Messi kits as LeBron jerseys._


But this part is true.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jul 28, 2018)

The USMNT roster for June's friendlies against Ireland and France had mainly new faces to me. Also most seemed to come from European and Mexican leagues...is this the new direction of the USMNT ? Has management  given up on MSL bred players??

Here is the link:   https://www.ussoccer.com/mens-national-team/latest-roster#tab-1


----------



## jpeter (Jul 28, 2018)

soccerobserver said:


> The USMNT roster for June's friendlies against Ireland and France had mainly new faces to me. Also most seemed to come from European and Mexican leagues...is this the new direction of the USMNT ? Has management  given up on MSL bred players??
> 
> Here is the link:   https://www.ussoccer.com/mens-national-team/latest-roster#tab-1


Yup makes you wonder if playing in anything domestic including MLS, USL, Ussda past say age 16  will prepare player's enough for international play.

The Us youth system is so far behind Euporeans where they have better scouting, real clubs and academies that I wonder if we have a chance to catch up? 

Us clubs are basically "non-profit" business entities,  where Euporean clubs are not and have schools, land, supporters,  scouts, investor's,  and the infrastructure to succeed.


----------

